
Stop Crying: The A-List works harder than you do. - pius
http://www.1938media.com/stop-crying/
======
henning
I suppose if you use the term A-list more than like, hardly ever, and
especially if you worry about not being "on the A-list", you have much bigger
problems than how many hits a day your app/site/blog/whatever gets.

------
dawnerd
I don't know, I work pretty damn hard. At 3am I'm writing code. I've been
getting less than five hours of sleep a night, and have had no free time. Then
again I'm dedicated to my company.

~~~
pius
I'm in the same boat (in that I work my butt off), but I found it
inspirational nonetheless. The primary message I took away wasn't really to
"work harder." For me, it's a great reminder I can look at every now and then
to remember that we all make our own destinies plus or minus the particulars
of our own circumstances.

------
eVizitei
I think the guy's got a valid point, although perhaps not related directly to
the "quantity" of work that you do. The real message here is "Follow this rule
if you want to succeed: Whenever you're about to complain about something you
haven't acheived, do something productive towards achieving it".

------
pius
This is the most inspirational thing I've seen all year, no joke.

~~~
alaskamiller
all of 2008 eh?

~~~
pius
That's why I knew I could say it without reservation. :)

------
simianstyle
This guy is wearing too much white - makes it hard for me to take him
seriously.

~~~
DarrenStuart
lol, I thought he was wearing some sort of baby suit at first glance. I do
love his videos though.

------
ovi256
Is this guy trained in telehypnosis? He's good at it.

